# HCG (Chorionic Gonadotropin) ? Clinical Pharmacology



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2011)

HCG (Chorionic Gonadotropin) – Clinical Pharmacology by John Connor Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG), is a polypeptide hormone produced by the human placenta. The action of HCG is virtually identical to that of pituitary LH, although HCG appears to have a small degree of FSH activity as well. It stimulates production of gonadal steroid hormones by [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great article... I just spent the last few minutes backloading my slin's full of HCG.  Definately an article that everyone should read. 

Should take care of a ton of questions from some newer members and vets alike.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

can this be found in oral form?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> can this be found in oral form?



oral/sublingual does not work, it has to be injected sub-q, just like hGH, you see all of the oral hGH and HCG products on the market but they are ALL crap.


----------

